# pelican ambush



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Man I love them. I would love to have one. 

How much was just the boat?


----------



## gregsav (Apr 20, 2015)

I think just the hull is up to 3500 from beavertail. It's definitely not a cheap little boat. 

It does about 25 loaded down which is pretty intense on something that's basically a paddleboard.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

they are nice little boats. 
does it come with a truck.......


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks cool but you guys must have good balance!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Why do you have to stand so far forward? can you stand further back if you are running with a smaller motor?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

A 9.9 on that thing? Really?

I had a Tohatsu 9.8 on my NMZ.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

That sure looks like a lot of fun.......up until the moment you are liberated from that craft. 

I have a solo skiff with a 6hp and that's more than enough for me. Be very careful with that 9.9 on the back.

Is that a leash or kill cord attached to your foot?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Looks cool but you guys must have good balance!


I don't normally brag, but I have fairly good balance ;D


----------



## gregsav (Apr 20, 2015)

I stand so far forward because I'm a big guy and I need to be up there when the boats at idle.  When I get going I can move further back but not a whole lot.

I think a 9.9 is an appropriate motor.  It's not like the thing does 40.  If I fall off I'll climb back on.  The ankle strap is the kill switch incase of an unplanned exit.  It has already been tested by one of my friends.


----------



## gregsav (Apr 20, 2015)

Also I forgot to mention I have cut the tiller extension down a foot or so. Still adjusting the boat a little bit here and there. You can see in the 2 pictures on the trailer that it's a little shorter and the cooler is slid back a little.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't think the hp is the problem. The weight of the 9.9 Honda is the killer


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Cool little boat 

Is it self bailing. It does not look as if it would take much chop


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Define "chop" lol


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Can you stand in the back to pull start the motor without the transom going under?


----------



## gregsav (Apr 20, 2015)

I personally can't but someone sub 200 pounds can. I just pull start it standing next to it.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Can you stand in the back to pull start the motor without the transom going under?


I did it. Even with the heavy 9.9 on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2014)

Where did you get that long tiller extension?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So you have a boat that was not cheap and you fall out of it.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> So you have a boat that was not cheap and you fall out of it.


I think the ambush is bad ass and personally I would rather have a boat you could fall out of then one that falls apart like your not-so-microskiff!


----------



## roxtar99 (Mar 21, 2013)

goon squad said:


> I think the ambush is bad ass and personally I would rather have a boat you could fall out of then one that falls apart like your not-so-microskiff!


I'm pretty sure the IronMan has fallen out of his big ole birds nest...I mean _flats boat_ as well!!


----------



## southboundchicken (Aug 21, 2015)

Man i bet that thing is a blast to drive, probably a lot like driving a motorized surfboard


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

goon squad said:


> I think the ambush is bad ass and personally I would rather have a boat you could fall out of then one that falls apart like your not-so-microskiff!



My big fat flats boat has been going strong since "97. I've only fallen out once
Let's see how long a surf board with motor stays popular


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> My big fat flats boat has been going strong since "97. I've only fallen out once
> Let's see how long a surf board with motor stays popular


Man what kind of shovel did you use to dig this thread up?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> My big fat flats boat has been going strong since "97. I've only fallen out once
> Let's see how long a surf board with motor stays popular


A surfboard with a motor IS about the coolest thing going, unless you're old, fat, or just plain uncoordinated.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

permitchaser said:


> My big fat flats boat has been going strong since "97. I've only fallen out once
> Let's see how long a surf board with motor stays popular


You told him!


----------

